# Short Biceps



## big bad bench (Mar 27, 2006)

HI IV BEEN LIFTING WEIGHTS FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND I NOTICED MY BICEPS WERE ABOUT 1/2-1 INCH SHORTER THAN NORMAL BICEPS AND IT LOOKS WEIRD IF ANY ONE CAN HELP OR KNOWS HOW TO MAKE THEM LONGER THAT WOULD BE AWSOME.


----------



## KONAN (Mar 27, 2006)

A good little bicep shocker that has served me well over the past few months is a good start! Its called the "good little bicep shocker". The execution is vital when performing this exercise.

1) Raise the barbell with your left arm at the very end of one side and the right arm in the middle of the barbell. Lift slowly, as the arm positioning may seem awkward at first. Do 3 sets of 12 reps. Remember the most important factor of bicep workouts....breathe in when contemplating a rep!


----------



## nsimmons (Mar 27, 2006)

Konan quit spreading around shit advice.

Big bad bench, you cant make the muscle longer. Its impossible, then tendon is attached were it is. You can take advantage of this and develop a better than average peak though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 27, 2006)

big bad bench said:
			
		

> HI IV BEEN LIFTING WEIGHTS FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND I NOTICED MY BICEPS WERE ABOUT 1/2-1 INCH SHORTER THAN NORMAL BICEPS AND IT LOOKS WEIRD IF ANY ONE CAN HELP OR KNOWS HOW TO MAKE THEM LONGER THAT WOULD BE AWSOME.



my bet is that you are doing too much for biceps

post us your routine

stick to big compound movements and make sure you are eating a lot. If you do too many isolation movements and are one of the typical chest/bi guys, you will never get anywhere.


----------



## GFR (Mar 27, 2006)

KONAN said:
			
		

> A good little bicep shocker that has served me well over the past few months is a good start! Its called the "good little bicep shocker". The execution is vital when performing this exercise.
> 
> 1) Raise the barbell with your left arm at the very end of one side and the right arm in the middle of the barbell. Lift slowly, as the arm positioning may seem awkward at first. Do 3 sets of 12 reps. Remember the most important factor of bicep workouts....breathe in when contemplating a rep!


Never ever ever listen to this fools advice......never!!


----------



## Kavka (Mar 27, 2006)

You can't make biceps longer, only bigger.


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Mar 27, 2006)

big bad bench said:
			
		

> HI IV BEEN LIFTING WEIGHTS FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND I NOTICED MY BICEPS WERE ABOUT 1/2-1 INCH SHORTER THAN NORMAL BICEPS AND IT LOOKS WEIRD IF ANY ONE CAN HELP OR KNOWS HOW TO MAKE THEM LONGER THAT WOULD BE AWSOME.



There is a genetic trait that determines the length of the tendon between the end of the bicep and the elbow. When the arm is supinated the bicep is contracted and there is a gap. If you pronate your arm the gap will close. Maybe this is what you're talking about? If so it can't be changed.


----------



## LAM (Mar 27, 2006)

Jay-Budaman said:
			
		

> There is a genetic trait that determines the length of the tendon between the end of the bicep and the elbow. When the arm is supinated the bicep is contracted and there is a gap. If you pronate your arm the gap will close. Maybe this is what you're talking about? If so it can't be changed.



ditto, 100% genetics...if you have short muscle bellies you are stuck with them 4 life


----------

